# Diverse mount Probleme ;|

## ocin

Ich hab n Problem, und zwar geht weder mein CDrom Lauferk nicht, sowie mein CDbrenner und meine SCSI Platte.

Beim Setup gings  :Razz: 

Ich weiss jetzt nich wo ich anfangen soll, da ich eigentlich kompletter Linuxnoob bin. Also müsst Ihr helfen.

----------

## haegar87

hi, was passiert denn wenn du z.B. versuchst dein CD-ROM/Brenner etc. zu mounten?

Kommt da ne Fehlermeldung? Überhaupt irgenteine Ausgabe?

Öffnet es sich noch? (Ich mein das CD-ROM, wenn du vorne auf den Knopf drückst   :Cool:  )

Sonst hab ich auch keine Idee, poste mal mehr Infos.. 

System, CD-ROM Hersteller, funktioniert es unter anderen System wie z.B. Windows, SuSE etc.

Vielleicht mal Knoppix CD besorgen, damit starten und gucken obs damit läuft...

MfG

haegar87

----------

## schachti

Sind die entsprechenden Einträge in der /etc/fstab vorhanden und korrekt?

Ansonsten ist es bei Fragen immer sehr hilfreich anzugeben, was man gemacht und was genau nicht geht (Fehlermeldung) - die meisten hier verfügen nicht über eine funktionierende Glaskugel.   :Wink: 

----------

## Dr. Nein

Hast du auch den passenden SCSI-Treiber im Kernel an?

----------

## Robmaster

falls du nicht wissen solltest wie die Module heissen,verwende sicherheitshalber genkernel um deinen kernel zu bauen.

Also versuch ein emerge genkernel && genkernel --bootsplash all

----------

